# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Consecuencias del Brexit: Los productos españoles serán más caros para los británicos

## pitahaya

*Los productos españoles serán más caros para los británicos*  Los resultados del referéndum de ayer, en el que Reino Unido ha votado su salida de la Unión Europea, preocupan al sector hortofrutícola, porque este país es el tercer mercado en importancia de la exportación española de frutas y hortalizas frescas, con 1,1 millones de toneladas, un 11,4% del total exportado en 2015, por un valor de 1.614 millones de euros. 
En estos momentos, la principal preocupación del sector de frutas y hortalizas se deriva de la evolución del tipo de cambio de la libra frente al euro y otros países competidores. FEPEX considera que el _brexit_ no debe afectar a los intercambios comerciales en el sector de frutas y hortalizas. No obstante, algunas organizaciones agrarias ya han manifestado su inquietud.  
Un zarpazo para la agricultura, así califica la confirmación del _brexit_ Juan Marín, presidente de Proexport, quien afirma que "van a ser muchos millones de euros los que la agricultura murciana y española puedan perder". 
"Hemos tenido llamadas y dudas de nuestros clientes británicos, con los que tenemos cerrados contratos y esta mañana todo el mundo está en _shock_, especialmente por la caída de un 8% en la libra esterlina asegura el presidente de los exportadores hortofrutícolas murcianos, quien confía en que los políticos sean capaces de reaccionar". 
Como consecuencia inmediata, la caída de la libra va a ocasionar que nuestros productos se vuelvan más caros para el mercado británico. Como soluciones se plantea que nuestros productores puedan negociar en euros o que se traspase el aumento al consumidor final, explica el director de Proexport, Fernando P. Gómez Molina, quien indica que la preocupación es máxima tanto para los productores como para las cadenas de distribución británicas. 
Los hombres y mujeres del campo no tenemos responsabilidad alguna en esta deriva, pero, sin embargo, podemos volver a ser los paganos principales de la crisis que se pueda producir. En este sentido, exigimos a la UE la máxima protección para el mantenimiento de nuestras explotaciones y de las rentas agrarias. Es responsabilidad  de toda la UE preservar el modelo social y profesional de agricultura, mayoritario en Europa y en nuestro país, la seguridad y la soberanía alimentaria de la UE, ha subrayado Miguel Blanco, secretario general de COAG. 
La evolución de la exportación española de frutas y hortalizas frescas a Reino Unido ha sido creciente en los últimos años, siempre superando los 1,1 millones de toneladas, y ocupando el tercer lugar entre los principales países destinatarios, tras Alemania y Francia. En los últimos cinco años, la exportación a Reino Unido ha crecido un 29% pasando de 1,13 millones de toneladas en 2010 a 1,46 millones de toneladas en 2015.    Del volumen exportado por España a Reino Unido en 2015, un total de 787.093 toneladas, correspondieron a hortalizas, un 1% menos que en 2014, por un valor de 732,7 millones de euros (+8,6%). La exportación de frutas a Reino Unido se situó en 676.078 toneladas, un 4,6% más que en 2014 por un valor de 881,9 millones de euros (+15%). Mandarina, naranja, limón, melón uva de mesa, nectarina y sandía son las principales frutas exportadas.   El principal proveedor comunitario de frutas y hortalizas de Reino Unido es España, seguido a gran distancia de Países Bajos con 685.796 toneladas, Francia con 233.586 toneladas, Alemania con 186.663 toneladas, Irlanda con 170.406 toneladas e Italia con 120.090 toneladas, según datos de Eurostat de 2015 incompletos. 
Fuente:  freshplaza.esTemas similares: Artículo: Científicos peruanos y británicos se capacitan en genómica de cultivos Instalación de  parrones españoles y otros,  para cultivo de uva de mesa y pisco Artículo: Inversionistas españoles buscan zonas para cultivar aceitunas en Perú Artículo: Trucha, tilapia y langostinos serán productos acuícolas de mayor producción en 2010 El café y el cacao empiezan a sentir las consecuencias del paro de comunidades nativas

----------

